# Rollenhalter- aber welchen?



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2014)

Moin an die Profis,

 ich muss an einen meiner Brandungsstecken den Rollenhalter erneuern.
 Ich bin am Überlegen 
 ob den Fuji DPS oder eben auch sowas:
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae.../angelgerate/Fuji-Fuji-Klapprollenhalter-FS6/

 also ein Klapprollenhalter.
 Wer hat Erfahrung mit so einem Teil?

 Danke schon mal 
 Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*

nich nur gucken|supergri


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*

Stehe gerade vor der selben Entscheidung. Bin gespannt auf die Antworten. Der Klapprollenhalter ist schön leicht, hat sich aber in D irgendwie nicht etabliert. Habe gehört, dass er die Rolle nicht so fest einspannt, wie ein Schraubrollenhalter.


----------



## Franky (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nich nur gucken|supergri




Wenn ich auch keine Erfahrungen mit dem Klipperklapper da habe - meine Erfahrung an sich sagt mir, man solle bei Bewährtem bleiben! Daher ganz klar DPS! |wavey:
Eindeutig genug??? :q


----------



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*

Yes|supergri

 aber man soll doch Neuem gegenüber aufgeschlossen sein|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Franky (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*

Nicht unbedingt - hab schon viele "merkwürdige" Rollenhalter auf Ruten gehabt, aber die besten waren, sind und werden die einfachen DPS bleiben.
Manchmal kann man aus der Vergangenheit auf neues schließen! Kann besser werden, muss aber nicht. Und ganz ehrlich: Du hast einfach keinen BOCK einen Rollenhalter zwei mal anzubauen. Dazwischen ist nämlich mindestens eine Demontage.....


----------



## Wallersen (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*

Bisher ist mir keine bessere Alternative zum DPS Deluxe untergekommen. Die teile sind preiswert und einfach absolut zuverlässig, daher ganz klar DPS Deluxe (Mit dem Metallring am Schraubverschluss) kostet auch nur nen Euro mehr als der Standart aber hält meines Erachtens nach die Rollen zuverlässiger..


----------



## angler1996 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*



Franky schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt - hab schon viele "merkwürdige" Rollenhalter auf Ruten gehabt, aber die besten waren, sind und werden die einfachen DPS bleiben.
> Manchmal kann man aus der Vergangenheit auf neues schließen! Kann besser werden, muss aber nicht. Und ganz ehrlich: Du hast einfach keinen BOCK einen Rollenhalter zwei mal anzubauen. Dazwischen ist nämlich mindestens eine Demontage.....


 
 stimmt, nicht zwei mal das Prozedere, einmal reicht völlig:q
 wer das mal gemacht hat, weis warum


----------



## Franky (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> stimmt, nicht zwei mal das Prozedere, einmal reicht völlig:q
> wer das mal gemacht hat, weis warum



Eben.....


----------



## Ra.T (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Moin an die Profis,
> 
> Wer hat Erfahrung mit so einem Teil?
> 
> Gruß A.


 Hallo...,
 ich habe an mehreren Brandungsruten die größeren "FS7" Klapprollenhalter und bin damit eigentlich recht zufrieden.
 Als Rollen müssen sie z.B. Okuma AXEONs festhalten, das klappt auch ganz gut. Ein Klapprollenhalter lebt nun schon seit über 10 Jahren und funktioniert immer noch.
 Die Ruten mussten bei mir ziemlich hart arbeiten, Hänger ( 25 KG, 0,5 mm Schnur) und Tauziehen am Strand bis die Rollen durchdrehten, aber die Klapprollenhalter funktionieren immer noch. 

 Bei sehr starkem Gegendruck bewegt sich manchmal der Klappbügel, aber sonst nie Probleme gehabt.
 Wo man ein wenig drauf achten sollte ist, das beim Verstauen der Ruten die Klappbügel richtig verschlossen sind, sonst können diese beim herausziehen aus der Rutentasche aufspringen und verbiegen.

 weitere Vorteile: 
 - Den Haltebügel bekommt man immer auf, wenn man die Rolle abnehmen möchte. Ich hatte eher schon häufiger Probleme, gerade bei ungemütlichen Tagen, die Rollen von den Schraubrollenhaltern abzukriegen.  
 - Ein Austausch bei einem Defekt ist unkomplizierter. 

 Nachteil: 
 - Die Rollen sitzen in Schraubrollenhaltern etwas fester.  
 - Die Mechanik der Klapprollenhalter ist nicht so robust.

 Ist nach meiner Meinung wirklich nur Geschmacksache,
 die Schraubrollenhalter aus Kunststoff sind ja auch nicht für die Ewigkeit hergestellt, sonst müsstest du ja einen nicht  tauschen.

mfg
 Ralf


----------



## angler1996 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*

he, da kommt ja noch was:q
 Danke, ja leider kaputt gehen kann alles und ne Montage von einem Klapprollenhalter ist sicher einfacher, vorallem die Demontage:q, arme Finger
 mal dumm gefragt 25 Kg 0.50 Schnur - das klingt irgendwie nicht nach Brandung, zumindest nicht Ostsee.
 Was treibst du da?
 Gruß A.


----------



## Franky (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*

Kleiner Einspruch... 
Der gezeigte Klapprollenhalter ist in einem Stück und wird genau so montiert, wie ein 0815-Schraubrollenhalter...
Hier noch mal in größer zu sehen:
http://www.mudhole.com/Brands/Plate-Type/FS6-Plate-Type-Reel-Seat-Stainless
Das Argument, er sei entsprechend leichter zu demontieren erscheint mir hiermit demontiert


----------



## angler1996 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*

ne, der wird gebunden|wavey:


----------



## Franky (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*

OK - dann hab ich da nix gesagt... 
Dennoch bleibe ich dabei, insb. wo die Nachteile vom Vorschreiber aufgezeigt wurden...
Lieber einmal einen vernünftigen als einmal zu viel gebastelt :q


----------



## angler1996 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*

gegen diesen ehernen Grundsatz wage ich keinen Widerspruch:m


----------



## aalreuse (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*

Also ich würde nur noch einen zum schrauben nehmen.Der zum klappen taugt nichts.Die Rolle sitzt nie richtig fest.Und durch das ewige einkurbeln scheuert das immer schön am Rollenfuß.


----------



## Herbynor (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*

Es gab mal Rollenhalter, die wirklich gut waren. 
So fangen alle Märchen an, nur das ist kein Märchen.
Sie waren total aus nichtrostendem Material und der Sand hat denen auch nichts ausgemacht, wie man erkennen kann.
Heute haben die teuersten Ruten diese Kunststoffrollenhalter, wenn man einmal mit sandigen Händen nach der Rute am Rollenhalter greift, hat man schon Sand im Getriebe
(Rollenhalter) und beim Auseinanderbauen knirscht es bedenklich und wenn man Glück hat, kann man die Rolle noch lösen und zu Hause sieht man erst das ganze Dilemma, der Sand hat sich in das Kunststoffgewinde gefressen.  
Es waren Rollenhalter, die auf den Cormoran Blak Starruten verbaut waren, um 1980. Warum man heute solche Rollenhalter nicht mehr bauen kann, verstehe ich nicht, aber die gehen nicht kaputt und das will man nicht.
Eine andere Erklärung habe ich dafür nicht.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*

Gewicht?


----------



## Herbynor (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*

Du hast recht, die sehen ziemlich klobig und schwer aus.
Jetzt habe ich sie gewogen  128g, kein Leichtgewicht aber ich hatte nie Probleme damit.
Sollten die Rollenhalter an meinen jetzigen Ruten nicht mehr mit machen, werde ich sie dort montieren.
Egal wie schwer oder, oder man kann sie so nicht mehr kaufen.  Ich wollte auf zeigen, dass es Rollenhalter gibt, die fast alles ab können, vor allem normale Benutzung mit Sand.


----------



## Stefan1887 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rollenhalter- aber welchen?*

An meinen ersten Brandungsruten und danach an
den Black Star  hatte ich auch solche 
Rollenhalter dran .Unkaputtbar und nie
Probleme mit Sand .
Jetzt habe ich das gleiche Prob wie
Carsten  *NaturalBornFisher.  *Brauche neue 
Rollenhalter . Carsten ,wir standen an der Ostküste in B.
nebeneinander -beim Köhlerangeln . Weißt du noch ?



Michael


----------

